# Opps!



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2009)

A photographer from a well known national magazine was assigned to
cover the fires at Yellowstone National Park. The magazine wanted to
show some of the heroic work of the fire fighters as they battled
the blaze.
  When the photographer arrived, he realized that the smoke was so
thick that it would seriously impede or make it impossible for him
to photograph anything from ground level. He requested permission to
rent a plane and take photos from the air. His request was approved
and arrangements were made. He was told to report to a nearby
airport where a plane would be waiting for him. 
  He arrived at the airport and saw a plane warming up near the gate.
He jumped in with his bag and shouted, "Let's go!'' The pilot swung
the little plane into the wind, and within minutes they were in the
air. 
  The photographer said, "Fly over the park and make two or three 
low passes so I can take some pictures."
  "Why?" asked the pilot. "Because I am a photographer," he responded,
"and photographers take photographs."
  The pilot was silent for a moment; finally he stammered, "You mean
you're not the flight instructor?"


----------

